# [OT] prendi a mazzate pinguino

## Benve

Questo giochino spopola all'università di bologna.

C'è una competizione per chi va più lontano.

E' aperta la gara. Postate solo valori alti (> 1000)

http://laget.kicks-ass.net/pingvin/pingu3.php

----------

## zUgLiO

1192.6   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ash y Nod

1200.3 nei primi 10 lanci ;P

----------

## zUgLiO

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 1192.6  

 

Migliorato 1203.3

----------

## zUgLiO

1206.7

----------

## federico

Ma a seconda di cosa sto pingu va + o - lontano ?

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma a seconda di cosa sto pingu va + o - lontano ?

 

Ad occhio di come lo colpisci,m'è venuto il sospetto anche di con quanta forza lo colpisci ma non credo sia correlato...

----------

## federico

Ho trovato un link a credo una versione nuova.. 

http://laget.kicks-ass.net/pingvin/pingu4.php

Su questo ho fatto 2054

Mi pare un gioco un po' euristoco e gia' mi sto innervosendo  :Smile: 

edit: 3125 ora.. uHm forse il "4" e' una versione bacata?

edit 1215 e rotti sulla versione proposta

----------

## zUgLiO

1210.7

----------

## BIGELLO

 :Cool:   3419.9   :Cool: 

----------

## BIGELLO

3620.3   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

Provate a battermi! L'ho provato sull'explorer di mia sorella: sto ancora aspettando che atterri, ma credo che non tornerà mai a terra (aka: crash)

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Provate a battermi! L'ho provato sull'explorer di mia sorella: sto ancora aspettando che atterri, ma credo che non tornerà mai a terra (aka: crash)
> 
>   

 

Pensa che sugli explorer del mio ufficio mi chiede se voglio riavviare il pc ogni volta  che vado su quella pagina   :Shocked: 

----------

## _jd

3569,6   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## iDreamer

1118.3 con pinguino che rimbalza come un sasso piatto lanciato sul mare...  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cerberos86

1215 con la versione proposta....

Con l'altro ho dovuto cliccare per farlo atterrare....  :Laughing:   comunque ho fatto 3343.9....   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

1212.2  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Macché non vado oltre i 1200.1.

Ho anche provato con l'exporer sperando nel trucco di Shev ma la cosa non é migliorata   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sorchino

1213.9  :Smile: 

----------

## Menkalinan

1224.2

----------

## comio

22.1 metri... chi riesce a fere di meno colpendo il pingu?

----------

## MyZelF

1204,6 sul vecchio

3608,8 sul nuovo (inizialmente credevo atterrasse tra spirit e opportunity  :Wink:  )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mi rifiuto di picchiare un pinguino.

 :Cool: 

----------

## gaffiere

è un tormentone!!!

anzi no una droga !    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

cmq i punteggi sono:

 vecchio -> 1214.6 rimbalzando  e 790.9 piantandolo nella neve

 versione folle -> 3608.8  :Cool: 

tutto documentato da screenshot   :Cool: 

----------

## HexDEF6

io credo che la distanza dipenda anche dalla velocita' della macchina e sopratutto da quando grande e' la finestra del gioco....

provate a salvarvi il flash e lanciarlo in un browser a tutto schermo... quanto fate???

Ciao!

----------

## Naspe

Aparte che sarei curioso di sapere quale Explorer vuole riavviarsi x un filmatino Flash... Forse quello di win 3.11  :Razz: 

Cmq a me sul mio picci con gentoo sto giochino scatta  :Sad: 

Uso KDE 3.1.5, come browser uso MozFirebird 0.7. Cosa puo essere il problema? Puo centrare col fatto che nn sono ancora iuscito a far funziare l'accelerazione 3d hw su sto belin di picci?

----------

## Naspe

wow nella "versione 4" ho fatto 2558.4 ed è atterrato di schiena porello....

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Aparte che sarei curioso di sapere quale Explorer vuole riavviarsi x un filmatino Flash... Forse quello di win 3.11 
> 
> 

 

TUTTI gli XP del mio ufficio   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naspe

Belin ti giuro che nn ho mai visto quella cosa... sara qualche impostazione messa alla cazzo... alla fine quando IE deve eseguire un filmatino flash al massimo ti chiede di installare il plugino... e nn c'è alcuna necessita di riavviare la macchina... chiedi al tuo IT Manager...

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Belin ti giuro che nn ho mai visto quella cosa... sara qualche impostazione messa alla cazzo... alla fine quando IE deve eseguire un filmatino flash al massimo ti chiede di installare il plugino... e nn c'è alcuna necessita di riavviare la macchina... chiedi al tuo IT Manager...

 

Urgh!Devo dire che sta cosa ha sorpreso pure me...

Infatti io mi aspettavo che il sito volesse installar qualcosa...fatto è che prima mi chiede se il sito è attendibile,se gli dici no non parte,se si ti chiede se vuoi riavviare... O_o

Quanto all'IT Manager qui è un piccolo ufficio,tanto che la rete (a parte i cavi sotto traccia) l'ho messa su io che "non sono nessuno"    :Cool: 

----------

## bubble27

Credo che questa sia la prima versione   :Very Happy:  http://laget.kicks-ass.net/pingvin/index.php

Comunque con Opera il giochino è MOLTO più veloce degl'altri browser !!

----------

## max_1975

3467.1

----------

## zUgLiO

3503.6

----------

## zUgLiO

3517.4

----------

## zUgLiO

3608.8

è una droga ormai  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zUgLiO

3621.1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 3621.1  

 

3627.9 con screenshot  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## popoilre

22.2

----------

## Flonaldo

1215,6!!!!!

----------

## _jd

Non c'è più la pagina!!!!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_jd wrote:*   

> Non c'è più la pagina!!!!!!!!!    

 

Lo trovi anche qui:

http://yeti.e-medien.com/playonline.html

----------

## popposoft

benveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. credevo che almeno tu fossi una persona seriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Razz:  ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahha

(io sono uscito dal tunnel di quel giochino.... se lo conosci lo eviti)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shanghai

1215 sul vecchio

Quando ho provato col nuovo è successo liradiddio e ho lasciato perdere (indovinate? sono a casa di un amico...  :Smile:  )

----------

## silian87

Io l'avevo gia' visto in classe mia sottoforma di exe. Ma sono molto scarsi i miei compagni, piu' di 327 non fanno mica...

----------

## neon

http://haschbar.de/schlussda/pinguin/

povero pinguino  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> http://haschbar.de/schlussda/pinguin/
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Strepitoso...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tolipth

nuova versione

http://yeti.e-medien.com/playonline.html

----------

## -YoShi-

735.1 con la versione full-gore di neon_it

----------

## Gavrila

NUOVO CAPITOLO!!!

http://www.yetisports.net/yetisports3/

 fantastico

----------

## `K4Li

NOOOO e io che visto sto topic volevo illuminarvi con la versione splatter..

sono arrivato tardi  :°

----------

## Melvin

con la versione splatter. 843 (prendendo circa 3 o 4 mine!!)

----------

## randomaze

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> NUOVO CAPITOLO!!!
> 
> http://www.yetisports.net/yetisports3/
> 
>  fantastico

 

Se decisamente preferibile rispetto al secondo che non mi aveva entusiasmato  :Smile: 

----------

